# boost control and turbo timer



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah i need a good turbo timer and boost control for my sr20det in my b14. any advice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apexi turbo timer and profec b boost controller


----------

